# Gimp won't open?



## PrecariousSoul (Aug 27, 2011)

*Gimp won't open on my computer with X11?*

Hi,

So I use gimp for my website and I did a system restore on my mac, in which I had to go to the apple store and get that all sorted out... So I tried downloading gimp, but it wouldn't open and kept asking me to "select an application" before proceeding. I realized quickly that I didn't have "X11" on my computer. They hadn't installed it when they installed Snow Leopard. So I went out to get that installed on (from the apple store) and came home, tried to download gimp, and now it doesn't open. It jumps once, and closes. I tried Snow Leopard and Leopard, but nothing works!:4-dontkno What is going on?!
I really need gimp!
Thank you!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You'll have to make sure that your version of GIMP and X11 match.


----------



## PrecariousSoul (Aug 27, 2011)

My version of X11 is 2.3.5. Is there a gimp 2.3 out there?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What web site are you getting GIMP from?


----------



## PrecariousSoul (Aug 27, 2011)

Gimp.org.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You could try getting the latest X11 from here.


----------

